# help! bloody popup msgs are driving me mad  ( or madder)



## whiteghost (Dec 31, 2005)

hi, 

once again i'm back inScotland and using my sister-in-law's confusser.. for some reason it keeps throwingt out "security alerts" 
e.g. "You have 36 fatal errors
you must go to scanfix.com 
then download scanfix.exe
reboot your computer to fix this"

I know it's adware but can't get rid of it.  Any suggestions would be welcome


----------



## just_jon (Dec 31, 2005)

Hoo-boy, adware ... had a friend got help, I think it was here:

http://www.techguy.org/

Took a while, but they were very helpfull.


----------



## whiteghost (Dec 31, 2005)

thanks Jon will give it a try


----------



## NateO (Dec 31, 2005)

Bonjour, 

Do not download that, obviously, your problems will compound if you do so, I think...

Here's what I run, and this does the trick at the right price, as you might note (I needed to draw this list up for my Mom, in any case):

1) *Windows XP SP 2* - this will block most popups in itself, of course if you're not using Windows XP this won't do you any good (i.e., skip to #2)... If you are using Windows XP and don't have SP2, I would advise you to get it. Download:

http://support.microsoft.com/windowsxpsp2

2) *Spybot,* and keep it current. Free *anti-Spyware* software, good stuff. You want to be running/updating the software once a week, at least. Download:

http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/

3) *Ad-Aware*, and keep this current as well. Free *anti-Adware* software. This, like Spybot, I run and update weekly. Download:

http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/

4) *AVG Anti-virus.* My personal favourite for free, personal-use, *anti-Virus* software. You can search for updates when you like, or you will be prompted to update when you're online... Good stuff. Download:

http://free.grisoft.com/doc/1

You'll probably want to update it once you download it, to be sure.

5) I run a 2nd, free *anti-Virus* scanner, to be sure. That would be *Avast.* Because I'm running a P-IV and 512 MBs of [over-clocked] DDR ram (double-density, functions like 1,024 MBs) I don't notice a performance hit at all, and after picking up a few viruses, I feel better about doubling up. 

Note, I do not like this software as much as AVG, so if you're going to only run with one, use AVG. But, the free download is to be found here:

http://www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-home.html

And there you have it, you should be all set to safely compute.

Good hunting.


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Jan 4, 2006)

Some good tips there and I would add 2 more:

Use Firefox instead of Internet Explorer, you can download it here:
http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/
In addition to blocking pop-ups, IMO the tabbed browsing makes it worthwhile.

And run a free online scan with Panda here:
http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

Lastly, you probably know this but those 'pop-ups' that appear saying you have a virus or 347 pieces of spyware etc are merely advertisements awaiting your click....

Andrew


----------



## Mr_Stability (Jan 13, 2006)

You ARE running a firewall, aren't you?

If not, at least use the one in Win XP (Turned on by default with SP2)

I use Zone Alarm (Free for personal use) 

Download it here:  http://www.zonelabs.com/store/content/company/products/znalm/freeDownload.jsp

Also, have a look here: http://www.free-firewall.org/


----------

